# ماهو الفرق بين البوليمر والكوبوليمر والهوموبوليمر



## يسر الحمصي (12 يوليو 2009)

_أرجوووووووووووووووووكم تجاوبوني ماهو الفرق بين البوليمر والكوبوليمر والهومو بوليمر؟_
_بسررررررررررررررررررعة_
_شاكر فضلكم_


----------



## سبنا (13 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
اخي العزيز البوليمر هو عبارة عن سلسلة متصلة من مركب كيميائي اساس يسمى مونومر 
يعني ( بوليمر = مونومر + مونومر + مونومر + ...... ) وقد تصل السلسلة الى اكثر من عشرة الاف جزئ متشابه
فاذا كان المونومر عبارة عن مركب كيميائي واحد فقط يسمى البوليمر المتكون منه هوموبوليمر Homopolymer
واذا كان المونومر مكون مركبين مختلفين يسمى البوليمر المتكون منه كوبوليمر 
واذا كان المونومر مكون من ثلاثة مركبات مختلفة يسمى البوليمر المتكون منه ترايبوليمر Tripolymer
واكثر ما تستخدم هذه المصطلحات في البوليمرات الداخلة في تصنيع الدهانات


----------



## نادر علاء الدين (6 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور أخى الفافل لو هناك معلوما عن تجارة الماده الخام الخاصة بالبلاستك


----------



## nilepasha (26 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور اخى العزيز على السؤال و اخى الفاضل على الجواب


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (2 سبتمبر 2013)

سبنا قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
> اخي العزيز البوليمر هو عبارة عن سلسلة متصلة من مركب كيميائي اساس يسمى مونومر
> يعني ( بوليمر = مونومر + مونومر + مونومر + ...... ) وقد تصل السلسلة الى اكثر من عشرة الاف جزئ متشابه
> فاذا كان المونومر عبارة عن مركب كيميائي واحد فقط يسمى البوليمر المتكون منه هوموبوليمر Homopolymer
> ...


وفيت وكفيت مشكور


----------

